# Window Tint



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Depends on whether or not you're comfortable doing it yourself. Keep in mind, if you screw up a pre-cut film sheet, you have to order another and pay for shipping. Have you tinted anything with film before? Do you have a heat gun and know how to use it on window tint?


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Depends on whether or not you're comfortable doing it yourself. Keep in mind, if you screw up a pre-cut film sheet, you have to order another and pay for shipping. Have you tinted anything with film before? Do you have a heat gun and know how to use it on window tint?


No never tinted anything myself haha, no heat gun, im guessing getting it professionally done would be my only way


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

magicman said:


> No never tinted anything myself haha, no heat gun, im guessing getting it professionally done would be my only way


Unless you do your research, yeah that sure sounds like it. 

I've never tinted windows, but I decided to order a precision cut kit from another company online (I forget the exact name), along with an installation kit that includes everything I need except for the heat gun. I've tinted tail lights and headlights before, but not windows. I've read up several tutorials, and watched many youtube videos. Those videos are very helpful. I'd recommend finding a few tinting videos on youtube and watching how they do it to give you an idea of whether or not you can. The biggest issue will be the rear window, but if you're patient and take the same steps other people do, you shouldn't have issues. 

You could have another professional shop do it, but they'd be doing practically the same thing, and there's just something rewarding about doing your own work on your car and having the same results.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

I had mine done here in NC for 150.00. Went 35% which is the legal limit but it sure helps keeping the inside a few degrees cooler since it's parked in full sunlight all day.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

The Wolf Wagon said:


> I had mine done here in NC for 150.00. Went 35% which is the legal limit but it sure helps keeping the inside a few degrees cooler since it's parked in full sunlight all day.


Ya the shop here in CA quoted me like 175


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I paid $125 to have mine tinted. I've tinted several cars, and IMO it's worth the money to have a professional do it. Of course I always bought a roll of tint and had to trim it to size, pre cut may be easier.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Beachernaut said:


> I paid $125 to have mine tinted. I've tinted several cars, and IMO it's worth the money to have a professional do it. Of course I always bought a roll of tint and had to trim it to size, pre cut may be easier.


I'm still amazed at the prices some of you guys get. Nobody in the Chicago area will do it for less than $250.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'm still amazed at the prices some of you guys get. Nobody in the Chicago area will do it for less than $250.


It's $150-$175 all over Indiana... Got mine done at a local guy in Lebanon, IN for $160 with the 'brow.

Mike


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

$250 is crazy. I've seen places with signs for 99.99 window tint but don't know how shady they are. Going price is $150-175 in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, my sister-in-law got her windows tinted on her Fusion, in the ghetto, for $99... Still looks good 3 years later...

Mike


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I haven't had time to install my kit yet, but I can let you know how difficult it was when I'm done if you're willing to wait till I can get around to it. I have a sub box to build and some baffles to ship out first so it might be another week before I get to it.


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

bartonmd said:


> Yeah, my sister-in-law got her windows tinted on her Fusion, in the ghetto, for $99... Still looks good 3 years later...
> 
> Mike


Yeah it's really tempting. I might break down and get mine done when it gets colder out. I like rolling the windows down to much right now


----------



## Cips (May 21, 2012)

I paid $250 for all windows except windshield done. It's guaranteed for life against fading and bubbling and peeling. I'm happy with that. I have used them in the past and I have always been very happy with the results.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

Chicago police will give you a $250 ticket for ANY tint on the front side windows. Even on a parked car. They admit they have no tint meter, it's "officer's discretion". Live elsewhere where it's legal, but visiting Chicago? You get a ticket. Driving through Chicago and don't even stop? You get a ticket. People hire lawyers to fight it and lose every time. 35% is legal in Illinois, but Chicago has Home Rule. They need the money, it brought in nearly $3 million last year.


----------



## AJM11 (Aug 21, 2012)

I just got mine done through the dealer I bought my car through. Nice thing about doing it that way rather than on my own is if I have any issues I can just take it back to the dealer and they will get it fixed.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Get em professionally done. It comes out perfectly with no bubbles and you can find a reasonable price somewhere just ask around. I got mine done.. 30% with a quality film it was $170 for all 4s and rear, $30 for the windshield eye brow. This was Philadelphia, PA. Go to any big city.. the closer you get into the city the.. sketchier and.. more reasonable the prices get 



Big Grouch said:


> Chicago police will give you a $250 ticket for ANY tint on the front side windows. Even on a parked car. They admit they have no tint meter, it's "officer's discretion". Live elsewhere where it's legal, but visiting Chicago? You get a ticket. Driving through Chicago and don't even stop? You get a ticket. People hire lawyers to fight it and lose every time. 35% is legal in Illinois, but Chicago has Home Rule. They need the money, it brought in nearly $3 million last year.


That will be the ******* day. An officer won't win in court w/o a tint meter. I've had friends get out of tint tickets all the time. No meter, no case.

Sucks for you Chicago people. In New York State, any and all non-factory tint is technically illegal.. but officers wave to me through my tinted front windows every day (I work in a heavily policed construction zone). As long as they can see a person is in there, 99% of officers DO NOT CARE.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

TimmyP said:


> Yeah it's really tempting. I might break down and get mine done when it gets colder out. I like rolling the windows down to much right now


If tinted correctly (and by someone who takes their time) you should be able to roll the windows down immediately after you're done. Reason shops say not to is they do not completely squeegee the water out to save time and just let them dry in the sun. If someone takes their time and squeegees every bit of water out they can be rolled up/down right away.

FWIW, I bought the pre-cut ebay 35% kit and love it. I haven't put the rear window on cause it keeps cops from pulling me over since 35% is illegal.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I got mine done with Formula One Pinnacle ceramic tint. All the way around, and the windshield done in Llumar AirBlue 80 which is also ceramic for $625. 

I can guarantee you sitting in the car in 100 degree heat, you cant even tell the sun is out. No heat can be felt by the sun sitting in the car. Which is why I bought the good stuff. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

That will be the ******* day. An officer won't win in court w/o a tint meter. I've had friends get out of tint tickets all the time. No meter, no case.

Clearly you have never been to Chicago. When I say you WILL lose in court, believe it. The Tribune did a story on it, so far almost everyone lost. Maybe someone will have the time and money to bring it to the Supreme Court, but until then, don't go into Chicago with tinted front side windows. Also, don't drive an S10 pickup in the express lanes, or park in any way that they might find objectionable, based on no facts at all. In fact, if you don't want to get shot, stay out of Chicago, we have dozens of shootings every weekend.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Big Grouch said:


> Clearly you have never been to Chicago. When I say you WILL lose in court, believe it. The Tribune did a story on it, so far almost everyone lost. Maybe someone will have the time and money to bring it to the Supreme Court, but until then, don't go into Chicago with tinted front side windows. Also, don't drive an S10 pickup in the express lanes, or park in any way that they might find objectionable, based on no facts at all. In fact, if you don't want to get shot, stay out of Chicago, we have dozens of shootings every weekend.


...maybe the Chicago cops should spend more time dealing with actual crimes than harassing people for windows... smh. New York and PA have the strictest tint laws (70 / 70), but I don't know anyone in either state that has had issues with it unless you go limo. Our state troopers have better things to do.



MyShibbyEco said:


> FWIW, I bought the pre-cut ebay 35% kit and love it. I haven't put the rear window on cause it keeps cops from pulling me over since 35% is illegal.


I'm guessing you mean legal... 35% is technically illegal in a 35% state, since our factory glass is ~70%. But unless you visit our buddy in Chicago, you should be good 

I really wish I went darker. 30% is bullshit. You can see everything. -________-


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> I'm guessing you mean legal... 35% is technically illegal in a 35% state, since our factory glass is ~70%. But unless you visit our buddy in Chicago, you should be good
> 
> I really wish I went darker. 30% is bullshit. You can see everything. -________-


I have 35% right now, 50% is the darkest you can legally go in my state, on all windows. I had 5% on my camaro and loved it. Eventually got pulled over though.


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm getting my rear windows done on Tuesday. I'm going 20%. I am having them done because I tried doing it myself years ago and it turned out to be a disaster. I'm really looking forward to seeing my Cruze with tinted windows.


----------



## kb0sdq (Feb 17, 2013)

Here on the west coast of Fl. tampa clearwater area 150 - 175 with lifetime warranty well known shop called AutoAudio in Palm Harbor Fl Auto Audio in Palm Harbor, FL. specialize in Car Audio - Video | Home Audio - Video | Marine Audio - Video | Car Security | Custom Stereo Fabrication | Window Tinting.
I will be taking our Cruze ls there once I have the money to do it


----------



## kb0sdq (Feb 17, 2013)

Got the glass tinted today, Oh boy what a difference $150 well spent. Went to Auto audio as all ways they did a fantastic job.


----------



## AU3KGT (Sep 15, 2013)

Paid 150 for 5% 4 windows, rear, and windshield strip. It was good for the city, but is too dark for living out in the country now. 20 would probably be enough for me


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Just had the fronts 35% and the rears 5% 
100 bux 









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

Save your self the headache and do it your self.

as for Chicago, I've been there hundreds of times in the city and in the west loop off the Kennedy Expressway with tinted windows as that is where my cousin lives and never had a problem...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Unless you do your research, yeah that sure sounds like it.
> 
> I've never tinted windows, but I decided to order a precision cut kit from another company online (I forget the exact name), along with an installation kit that includes everything I need except for the heat gun. I've tinted tail lights and headlights before, but not windows. I've read up several tutorials, and watched many youtube videos. Those videos are very helpful. I'd recommend finding a few tinting videos on youtube and watching how they do it to give you an idea of whether or not you can. The biggest issue will be the rear window, but if you're patient and take the same steps other people do, you shouldn't have issues.
> 
> You could have another professional shop do it, but they'd be doing practically the same thing, and there's just something rewarding about doing your own work on your car and having the same results.


You are better than me because I couldn't do it. After vinyl on the 2 exterior badges I barely made it through that steering wheel one. Jesus literally took the wheel on that one I would flip out on the rear window tinting. I would take the chmsl out of the window vs trying to cut around it. I actually did that in a few of my cars before going in but these were cars that had the chmsl in the window and again the spoiler as well for some odd reason. I found a local shop that does tinting and may see what they want for that and the as1 strip. Getting near winter and sub 50* weather so I'm not that aggressive at getting them tinted as I was with a low charge A/C system this past summer.



Big Grouch said:


> That will be the ******* day. An officer won't win in court w/o a tint meter. I've had friends get out of tint tickets all the time. No meter, no case.
> 
> Clearly you have never been to Chicago. When I say you WILL lose in court, believe it. The Tribune did a story on it, so far almost everyone lost. Maybe someone will have the time and money to bring it to the Supreme Court, but until then, don't go into Chicago with tinted front side windows. Also, don't drive an S10 pickup in the express lanes, or park in any way that they might find objectionable, based on no facts at all. In fact, if you don't want to get shot, stay out of Chicago, we have dozens of shootings every weekend.


Sounds like East Cleveland. You will get a camera ticket driving 30 in a 35 mph zone on a Sunday evening because its a school zone. Same all summer even when there is no summer school offered because they are just that corrupt. The ticket will have the 35 mph part of the clearly visible speed sign blacked out of the picture. $250 by an actual cop if they think you went down a side street to avoid this already Illegal as **** process.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Meh, I don't think it's worth it doing it yourself. It won't be as good as a professional tint job.

So far, tint ticket free since March. *knock on wood*. The days are getting shorter and darker though so I'm overdue for running into a dick cop.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

There are different grades of tint available here. The cheap ones have 12 months guarantee and the guarantee gets longer as the price goes up. The top grade has a lifetime guarantee and also has 99% UV protection and 40% infra red block. I got mine when the car was 1 week old and 13 months later is still perfect. Someone wrote that if the water was pressed out you could wind the windows down right away, good luck with that. I was told leave the windows up for 3 days and no washing for 2 weeks. I have been using window tint for many years and my children also have tinted windows and no problems if allowed to set properly. I never use a dealer for tinting as it costs at least $200 more than going to a tint specialist here. I paid $280.00 which seems a lot but spread that over at least 10 years and it doesn't seem so bad. A side benefit of tint, my daughter got a window smashed by something, we never found out what it was, while she was driving and the window stayed held together by the tint and no mess to clean up.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> ...A side benefit of tint, my daughter got a window smashed by something, we never found out what it was, while she was driving and the window stayed held together by the tint and no mess to clean up...


 same tech is used in an armored vehicle. The film catches shards of glass from the impact of projectiles striking it. One shop in Maryland warranties a shattered window if you left valuables in sight for a thief to want. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Big Grouch said:


> Clearly you have never been to Chicago. When I say you WILL lose in court, believe it. The Tribune did a story on it, so far almost everyone lost. Maybe someone will have the time and money to bring it to the Supreme Court, but until then, don't go into Chicago with tinted front side windows. Also, don't drive an S10 pickup in the express lanes, or park in any way that they might find objectionable, based on no facts at all. In fact, if you don't want to get shot, stay out of Chicago, we have dozens of shootings every weekend.


No, I haven't been to Chicago in my adult life. Judging by everyones reactions to the things going on there it suuuuuuure sounds like a great place to live! If I ever visit Chicago and they get cute and write me a ticket for that kind of bullshit I guarentee I will never spend another dime. Sucks for people that commute into the city but that sounds like a great short-sighted way to piss out of towners off.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

By the way, for those who live in / commute to Chicago.. this is apparently going through, effective January 1, 2014.



> (m) A home rule unit may not regulate motor vehicles in a
> manner inconsistent with this Section. This Section is a
> limitation under subsection (i) of Section 6 of Article VII of
> the Illinois Constitution on the concurrent exercise by home
> ...


Illinois law will no longer be overruled by Chicago's 'home rule' ordinance.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Here all shops quote 600-750 dollars for 7 windows (front and rear) its unreal.


----------



## MattMD (Jan 17, 2014)

I got mine done to 35% the other month for $120 all around. Not to mention the fact that he came out to me! Very convenient.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

There's a whole slew of window tint out there but it boils down to a few basics.

there are basically 3-4 tiers of film. You've got your entry level 3-year film. This is a dyed, non color stable film. In 3 years it's going to turn purple. Why purple??? These dyed films are dyed with 4 colors. Red blue green and yellow. The green and yellow take the most beating from the sun leaving you with red and blue making the film look purple. This film has a 99% UV blocking as do all films but it has very little heat rejection. These are your $99 tint job films.

The next tier is the middle of the road. These are color stable films that won't turn purple (at least not for a much longer time) and are warranted against turning purple. This is about the only step up for these, they still don't block much heat. These are your $150-$200 tint job films.

The third tier includes your IR blocking films (sputtered metallics, ceramics, nano carbons). These will not turn purple (they physically can't, they have no dyes in them). They have the ability to fade or turn clear if you get a lower end of these products (check the warranty). These films block a lot of heat since they have the ability to reject or absorb IR radiation. These are your $250-$350 tint job films. (Stick with these, they will outlast the time you own the vehicle in most cases).

and finally the 4th tier, which includes your Porsche or Lamborghini of the window tint world. These are slightly better films from companies like Hüper Optik. These films are quite nice but will run you $500-$700+ for a 4 door car.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Keep in mind, just the purchase of the heat gun can put you 1/3 of the way of the cost of having them professionally done. After materials and the rate you value your own time, getting them done professionally is probably best. Save your time and frustration for another project.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Aus348 said:


> Here all shops quote 600-750 dollars for 7 windows (front and rear) its unreal.


That's nuts. Here in NorCal I can get mid grade ceramic tints on 5 windows for $200.

Most shops here offer specials for the back 3 for $99. Often low grade ceramic that blurs after a few years.


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

I was quoted for the back and 4 sides of my Cruze at $165 for anything down to 20%. The as1 strip is $20. Sunroof is $30.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

goinovr said:


> Keep in mind, just the purchase of the heat gun can put you 1/3 of the way of the cost of having them professionally done. After materials and the rate you value your own time, getting them done professionally is probably best. Save your time and frustration for another project.


What heat guns are you looking at? Harbor freight regularly has them for $20 or less, and I picked mine up for $20 at a local shop. If $20 is 1/3 of the way towards a professional job then I'd question the job in the first place.

Personally, I spent about $80 for tint and the heat gun, plus now I have a heat gun for anything else (works great for heat shrink).


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Got any pics? Debating on 35 or 50


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

MyShibbyEco said:


> What heat guns are you looking at? Harbor freight regularly has them for $20 or less, and I picked mine up for $20 at a local shop. If $20 is 1/3 of the way towards a professional job then I'd question the job in the first place.
> 
> Personally, I spent about $80 for tint and the heat gun, plus now I have a heat gun for anything else (works great for heat shrink).




not everyone has a Harbor Freight to sell them crappy tools. A decent heat gun that will last more than one job is around 40-$60 and can be over $100.

Also with professional tint shops you get a warranty. Plus a roll of 48"x50' nano ceramic tint is over $400. Hopefully he wouldn't need 50' but having never done tint before you never know.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow I should almost drive my car down the the US to get the tint done. Those prices are so cheap. Here in Edmonton the tint shop is going to charge me $300 just to do the rear 5 windows.

My car is booked in for Thursday to get 5%.


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Let's keep one thing in mind about using a tint shop!! Most professional shops, although a more expensive option, come with a lifetime warrantee on installed tints. At least here in Mass they do! Any issue with bubbling or such is immediately redone free of charge. Check whoever you use before you purchase tint. They should guarantee their work!


----------

